# Your Favorite Mountain Bike to Ride, Mine is the Unassuming Trek 930



## MarkKBike (Nov 24, 2017)

I first purchased this 930 sometime prior to the millennium. At the time I was primarily ridding a carbon fiber full suspension GT STS. I ended up crashing the GT into a tree, and cracking the carbon fiber frame.

Not Mine, But pretty close!




I purchased the Trek as a backup to a Hard-Tail Klein I also owned at the time, but the Klein always felt just a tad to small for me, It was a medium size frame that measured 18", and with the type of riding I was doing, it had a tenancy to toss me over the handle bars. The newer Trek was slightly larger, and was a 19" frame.

Shortly after purchasing it, I moved all my best components off both the GT, and the Klein over to this Trek, (I liked it that much).  The Klein was sold soon after the 930's purchase, (This Trek 930, is what first sold me on ride quality's of a nicer steel frame). The frame gave just enough to make for a comfortable ride, yet felt precise out on the trail. The Steel framed 930 was a completely different experience from both the stiffer framed Klein (That sent every bump in the trail up through the bike), and the GT that rode really smooth but always felt a little sloppy out on rougher terrain. I found that this steel framed Trek was exactly what I was looking for. It was a nice "unexpected" compromise between the two extremes, and one I thoroughly enjoyed.

I rode this Trek for many years, and have rebuilt its components a few times. I think the only original part left is the frame. I have more miles on this bike than any other I have ever owned.

To this day. it might be my favorite mountain bike for the type of riding I did the most. Although its not the most expensive frame I have owned, Its ride pretty much beats all the others I have had.

I have always loved riding this bike, it fits me like a glove, and I almost feel like it was made for someone of my exact size. (Over the years, a few of it's nicer components have been moved over to other mountain bikes I have owned). It currently has a Vintage XT drive-train, and still rides as nice as ever. The crank I once had on this bike, is currently on my Specialized FSR that is also posted here on this forum. The Specialized was my next bike after this Trek 930.





Note: The Klein, is one bike I wish I did not sell. Although I preferred the 930 over the Klein for the type of riding I was doing. I still consider the Klein a special bike, and it's one I'd like to replace back into my inventory someday (Just with one of a larger size).

I would love to find one of these someday. (nicer than the one I owned, but If I'm ever able to replace it, the Adroit is the one I'm after).


----------



## RJWess (Nov 24, 2017)

Love riding my 1990 Klein.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 24, 2017)

Hard to beat a CrMo frame of the right size with quality components! I've only had one bike with a suspension and it's only on the front and I have to admit I keep it locked out most of the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2017)

The only mountain bike I've owned or ridden was a 2008 Mongoose Rockadile ALX Hardtail. Won it on eBay in late 2009 for 32 bucks and it was brand new in the box. First modern or mountain bike I've ridden and thought it was Bad A'ss. Rode it off and on for a year and then sold it to my Son in Law.

http://www.flcuk.com/bikes/mountain.../p105s97/mongoose-rockadile-alx-disc-2008.htm


----------



## fattyre (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks to those Cali Klunker boys & their old bikes.  They started a fad that I will be in love with to the day I die.

The anwser for me depends on the trail.  Heres a few of my old and new favorites-


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 26, 2017)

fattyre said:


> fattyre




Nice Bikes!

What are some of your most liked trails in the area. Back in the day I used to hit deer grove several times a week as it was close to where I lived, and on weekends I would make the short trip down to Palos. Those two places were my favorite locally. I don't get off road as much as I used too, but still enjoy it. Its just easier now to grab a vintage road bike and take a quick spin through the neighborhood in the evenings, and I never really enjoyed riding mountain bikes on the street as they are not as efficient.

What make is the last bike you posted?


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2017)

Here is my fav...Klein Attitude Race...ebay supplied the frame and I built the rest from the parts bin...this bike made me enjoy (almost) climbing...bike is nothing real special, expensive, rare or unique...just plain ol fun to ride and put in the miles...


----------



## partsguy (Nov 27, 2017)

I sold my 2006 Specialized earlier this year, and that was an awesome ride. I bought and sold a 1985 Huffy Scout that was a blast too. My latest mountain bike is being turned into a hybrid. I don't really do enough off-road riding anymore to justify a full mountain bike anymore.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 17, 2017)

My 1996 Gary Fisher Aquila


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2017)

Really enjoying my Salsa El Mariachi right now. Put about 1400mi on it this year. I have a few MTB’s but this and my fatbike are my fav.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 11, 2018)

Mine is a VERY unassuming 1980 Cruiser 5.... I LOVE riding this bike, especially on the dirt trails near my house that lead to the Angeles National Forest and JPL/NASA... the rear Atom drum brake coupled with the front caliper really make the ascent a pleasure... the wheels don't lock up but braking is firm, and I find 5 speeds is all I really need.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 11, 2018)

My weight weenie bike..... Klein Pulse 2.....super light and buttery smooth welds!  Internal cable routing.


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 11, 2018)

Mine is a Specialized !! Love that bike !


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

This is the closest thing I have to a mountain bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 12, 2018)

♫ The hills are alive...with the sound of.... Huff-man! ♫♫


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 16, 2018)

Not mine and I've never ridden one, but WOW. Amp Research.


----------



## SLM (Apr 26, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Not mine and I've never ridden one, but WOW. Amp Research.View attachment 790130



Mine is a 616 Built in Michigan !


----------



## blown240 (Apr 26, 2018)

That 616 is a rad bike!   Here is my favorite bike.  Its still my main MTB...


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2018)

This is my current favorite one to ride
,
I rode it to the top of Mt. Tamalpais last Sunday on Eldridge Grade, down Rock Springs and Rocky Ridge.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 30, 2018)

My one and only....goes everywhere and does everything I want it to do. 2002 Intense Tracer with upgrades.


----------



## Intense One (May 3, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> This is my current favorite one to ride
> ,
> I rode it to the top of Mt. Tamalpais last Sunday on Eldridge Grade, down Rock Springs and Rocky Ridge.
> 
> View attachment 797861



Good climber bike!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 4, 2018)

It did feel really good riding up Eldridge Grade. I easily passed at least 8 cyclists. When I started the descent on Rock Springs, it was a little sketchy until I let some air out of the front tire.


----------



## tryder (May 4, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> This is my current favorite one to ride
> ,
> I rode it to the top of Mt. Tamalpais last Sunday on Eldridge Grade, down Rock Springs and Rocky Ridge.
> 
> View attachment 797861



Wow.  Sweet Bike!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 4, 2018)

...


----------

